# Mt Pleasant Area Morel Outing



## WalleyeHunter811

Myself and another member have been thinking of getting togather for a morel outing and was interested in how many of you would be interested in getting togather some where and all going morel hunting? Possibly could do a lunch if wanted..If anyone would like to join this please place your response on here or pm me..Will have a little more info on spot and date in the near future.. THank you


----------



## eddiejohn4

I have a place in Harrison, what date are you guys looking at?


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Definitely interested. Could be the perfect kind of outing for us. Keep me posted.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Chap it would be a pleasure to meet you.  I hope this pans out as I could use some tasty morels


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Ok so right now we are looking at
Ferg
Myself
Eddiejohn4
chapstickcharlie
I am thinking that i will take up on eddies offer of harrison and will have a date at a later time but thinking somewheres around last two weekends in april first weekend in may? anyone wanna throw out some dates would be great..


----------



## eddiejohn4

Chap I like that little undertone, a perfect outing for us.:lol: As we know where mushrooms grow:lol: 

I like your sense of humor.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Never looked for morels, have ate a few and they are delicious! I might be up for it depending on date. Are there any particular times in day for looking, like could I bring a pole and get some fishing in same day


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

I think it is kinda hard to make a date this early..As we all know alot of factors play into the morel season..I am currently watching a website called 
THE GREAT MOREL that has a sightings map on it and watching to see when they are being picked across the country so the date will have to come a little later but i am thinking right around the first weekend in may


----------



## eddiejohn4

First weekend in May might be a little tough for me as I will be turkey hunting. The 2nd weekend I will be off from friday untill wensday.


----------



## trout

I'd be up for the hunt.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Let me get ahold of Ferg and see whats up but lets all set a possible date of May 12th..Everyone let me know how that sounds possibly can change it due to numbers that cant make it but lets shoot for the 12th


----------



## eddiejohn4

I can be up at the house on the 11th. and stay to whenever. Is this a one day hunt? 

People can camp at my place or if only a few are comming, can stay in the house.Its only a two bedroom home but plenty of room to put tents up or pop ups if people have them .If a one day thing then we can hook up where ever you guys want.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

I was thinking making it a 1 day hunt considering mothers day is that sunday
and probaly few people will want to spend that with the mothers but if providing land and area i was thinking maybe a camp fire at night if your place can handle that even maybe a few people could maybe arrange a lunch for that day too


----------



## eddiejohn4

Sure can ,a camp fire would be great. We can grill any morels and steaks for lunch or smoke something such as ribs and throw on some corn on the cob.. which I could start before we left to hunt and they would be ready when we return.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

sounds great will you send me a pm with directions to your place? that way now we have a date i can start getting people some info and such
also how much land do you have to hunt?


----------



## eddiejohn4

Its state land in that area. so there is alot. if you want to do this on my prop this would be in onaway on black lake or beaver island.. and thats 200 acres, and 40 respectivly.

I have the place in Harrison as I bow hunt there. Its mid state and closer then going to black lake. This a house with a big yard.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Yeah we will hit up the harrison area..Does the state land connect to your house or will we all have to drive and follow you to it? dont seem like a problem either way..


----------



## eddiejohn4

Its a few miles away. and there is thousands of acres.If you know a better area set it up and Ill make to you.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Harrison sounds great to me...A new place brings the hunter out in everyone..
So far these are the confirmed members
Myself
Eddiejohn4
Chapstickcharlie
Frantz

We would love to see a few more for the gathering so please pm me to let me know that you will attend


----------



## Ralph Smith

I'll make it as long as I don't have to work, would love some fresh morels. Never picked them before, just ate them Have to give me pointers for searching, and also directions to your place.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

This is great! I have the day marked. Eddie the pleasure is all mine. And morels tooboot.


----------



## eddiejohn4

They should be tasty, I hope we find a billion. Pm my address to walleyehunter


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Ok so far heres the deal 
Confirmed members are following and what they are bringing

Myself.....Brats,buns,and beef sticks
EddieJohn......The place,beef ribs,and corn on the cob
Chapstickcharlie......? side dish maybe? hows that sound?
Frantz?

Its sounding like a fun outing so far so people that wanna confirm please pm me 

Thank you 
Aaron


----------



## eddiejohn4

I do not kn ow how far people will be traveling, but all are welcome to come up or down on friday. I think the outing is on the 12th which is a saturday.


----------



## Frantz

I can make up a great potato salad to bring. ALso if people are game to do the camping thing Friday night, I would like to get in on that. I could wrap some taters on foil for over the fire and maybe if people are not against giving it a shot, we could make like a poor mans mystery stew where everyone brings a little something, we toss it into the dutch oven and hope like heck it is edible when it is all done!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

i might be game for the friday night thing


----------



## eddiejohn4

Hell if you play bring your acoustic guitar and we can jam alittle ,drink alittle and just plain make a nuisance of ourselfs.

Im for the mystery stew thing myself. I will make some biscuts to slop up the gravy with.


----------



## blk82072

eddiejohn4 said:


> Hell if you play bring your acoustic guitar and we can jam alittle ,drink alittle and just plain make a nuisance of ourselfs.
> 
> Im for the mystery stew thing myself. I will make some biscuts to slop up the gravy with.


Ok Ok I dont play, but i can jam and I can drink a little, tell lies as good as any sportsman, and love a good mystery stew by a camp fire! 

Sounds like a good idea to me, I am in (my wife to)!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Ok sounds good everyone..I think i will come up for the friday night.
So far the members that have confrimed are and providing
Myself.....Brats, Buns, Beefsticks
Frantz....Potato Salad
Eddiejohn...Place,ribs,corn on the cob
Chapstickcharlie? side dish?
Ralph Smith?
And Blk82072...He will bring something i know him LOL

Sounds like this is shaping up very nicely everyone


----------



## eddiejohn4

Starting to look like a gathering to me.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Myself.....Brats, Buns, Beefsticks
Frantz....Potato Salad
Eddiejohn...Place,ribs,corn on the cob
Chapstickcharlie.....Baked Beans and Desert
Ralph Smith?
And Blk82072...He will bring something i know him LOL


----------



## blk82072

WalleyeHunter811 you should have [SIZE=-1]Sasquatch make the beans if he is coming, some of the best beans I ever had!

I am pretty sure I can find something to bring, oh and have my wonderfull wife make cookies! (you know for breakfast)
[/SIZE]


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Ahh think the sasquatch will be bringing beefsticks a new specitly of his


----------



## Frantz

I will bring some eggs for breakfast and maybe some sausage if someone wants to bring some taters. We can just brown the spuds with some onions and madd the meat and eggs to it all, would be good eats. I don't have much for a cooler anymore, well because I have adult kids that claimed them, can anyone help with a little cooler space if I cant come up with one?


----------



## eddiejohn4

Frantz, we will put it in the frig. I also have a big cooler that will be up there. I have a grill and smoker there.

We should have no probs with the storage of food .

I always have spuds


----------



## blk82072

Frantz said:


> I will bring some eggs for breakfast and maybe some sausage if someone wants to bring some taters. We can just brown the spuds with some onions and madd the meat and eggs to it all, would be good eats. I don't have much for a cooler anymore, well because I have adult kids that claimed them, can anyone help with a little cooler space if I cant come up with one?


Frantz, I have a good friend that has a chicken farm just around the corner from me, I can get nice farm fresh organic brown or blue eggs. Say the word and I will bring them!


----------



## Ralph Smith

What day you having the mystery stew, I have some road kill in the freezer:lol: If I make it, it will be only on saturday, but will be up there early to wake everyone I'll bring some bannana cream pies from Judy's in linwood, best you ever ate


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

i was thinking the stew was for supper on friday night for the ones whos camping up there


----------



## Frantz

Yeah Friday night for the stew to hold the overnighters over. Eggs sound good if you wanna bring them. Ej has the spuds so I will bring some onions and sausage or bacon, depending on what sounds good when I go to pick it up, or if anyone has preference, I am easy to get along with.

I can pick up some paper plates, maybe some of those paper bowls for the mystery stuff Friday night. Can someone bring forks and spoons please.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

i will snag the forks and spoons no problem


----------



## Ralph Smith

Frantz said:


> Yeah Friday night for the stew to hold the overnighters over. Eggs sound good if you wanna bring them. Ej has the spuds so I will bring some onions and sausage or bacon, depending on what sounds good when I go to pick it up, or if anyone has preference, I am easy to get along with.


Damn, I might have to make it up for fri. night for stew and breakfast by the sound of it. Bacon,sausage and onions would be great with some of those fresh eggs. MMMM MMMM. :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4

Guys do not pick up forks and spoons, this a complete house and I also have spoons and forks. I dont mind doing a few dishes. 

paper plates I will have also, as this will cut down on some of the work.

Ralph come on up Friday and camp!, man you do not want to miss mystery stew.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Starting to hear a few reports of a few being found but very little so they are going to show there heads this year..Thats always a plus


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Wow. I think this is how we are going to have to do it. Not missing the campfire cookout so Susie and I will probably get a motel room. Is there one relatively nearby ? Also don't want to miss breakfast The next morning. The only thing left is for someone to ask me if if I can bring some of our homemade wine friday night. Ok you twisted my arm. 

Mystery stew, is that by any chance a relative of Pat McManus's famous 'Whatcha got' stew? 

Sooo looking forward to the outing. Let us know what else we can do or bring.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Bring some of that home made wine we will drink it up around the camp fire and maybe if theres enough some people will start some campfire songs LOL


----------



## blk82072

Kumbaya, my Lord, kumbaya!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

He aint kiddin either ...He will be the first to sing it too LOL to bad my buddy from tenn. cant bring there version of home made "wine" had some cherry flavored "wine" he brought up and it was just to die for or was it drink to much and it would make you die?


----------



## eddiejohn4

Chap if you do not have a tent you can camp inside the house I promise not to yap politics at all the whole time lol. I have a big couch that should fit ya both. and if my son does not show up you can have the other room.. There are many motels nearby for any one that would rather do that then camp though.

And bring the wine as I will mix the kamikazis.

I also know just a few campfire songs.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

going to start to get some stuff stirred up on here kinda been dead on here for awhile. So i am figuring that there should be about 200,000 mushrooms in this woods we are going to and sounds like a pretty big woods. CAN WE FIND THEM ALL? NO NOT A CHANCE but lets hope we find 1 atleast so we know that they exsit.. Probaly if you own a gps would be good to bring it so that this MNG dont turn into a search and find you gathering LOL For those we havent already snagged the address of eddie i have it so shoot me a pm and i will send you his address so we all know where we are going.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Went out for the first time this year..The way getting back was horrible so i had to walk it (about 2 miles one way) ohhh what a mushroomer will do for fungi. No shrooms but did sneek up on three yearlying and got about 20 yards from them before i jumped up and made them leave what was in them on the ground..One fell down and he was scrapin for his life to get up.. But if you were eating and all of a sudden seen my ugly mug come out of no where and go BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHH at you you would leave a present on the ground too


----------



## doozeroo

Hey Wally make sure u put me down for the hunt


----------



## blk82072

Anyone bringing ATV's to the hunt? Being Harrison their must be trails on the state land where the hunt is.


----------



## doozeroo

True on your mug scaring the do do out of anything


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Hey dooz that has to be the best signture on here and how true it is
and by the way i am your spawn so and everyone tells me i look just like you so is this why we can never get deer? they see us from a distance and never come around again and tell all there friends?


----------



## doozeroo

Don't see no big racks on my wall Ha Ha


----------



## eddiejohn4

the state land is separate from the trail system used for atvs. anyone wishing to go riding, the leota trail head is really close by. I use that one my self.

The state land I had in mind for morel hunting is of course open to truck or car but if you can believe this not atvs.-


----------



## blk82072

eddiejohn4 said:


> the state land is separate from the trail system used for atvs. anyone wishing to go riding, the leota trail head is really close by. I use that one my self.
> 
> The state land I had in mind for morel hunting is of course open to truck or car but if you can believe this not atvs.-


Oh I can believe it. Many of our "trails" need to be opened up for ATV. Maybe we will bring them along and get their a little early!!!


----------



## eddiejohn4

Nothing wrong with that. I might be talked into alittle riding myself.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I should be able to bring down my travel trailer from onaway. so four will sleep very nice in that. Im working on getting the time to do this. 

Then we could plug it in to the garage for electricity and should be all set.


----------



## blk82072

eddiejohn4 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I might be talked into alittle riding myself.


Just tell me how hard to twist your arm and lets go. My wife would love to take friday off and do some riding. 
How are the trails up their, I have never ridden any around their. Is their any techical riding, mud or any thing else I could get stuck in?


----------



## Frantz

Sorry I ahve not posted this week guys, been in GR for some Windows 2003 Server Training.

I wil ahve to see if I can get the quad in for some repairs before then, if I can, I would be up for some riding but I cannot make any promises.

The cold snap sucks, but I think it will be to our benefit in the mushroom hunt! WOOHOO!!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

I was starting to get nervous about the date because i was hearing reports about shrooms starting to be found in michigan so yeah this cold snap should be banner for our date


----------



## eddiejohn4

The trail system is great ,you would enjoy riding them. My wife loves riding also. we go as many times as we can between fishing and all the other outdoor hobbies. 

By all means bring your atv.


----------



## eddiejohn4

And guys no matter what ,I know we will enjoy the time spent in the woods.


----------



## blk82072

Here is a picture of a bonfire from the last gathering at my place... WH811 
you were their!

http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firezk1.jpg


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Yeah i remeber that..It was kinda hard to get started but when it went well you can see. That was a fun time. You should post some from your shootin outing that i was unable to make.. Owell lets hope for some fish for tommorrow. And am hoping to make it to a few more get to gethers at your place. They are always a riot


----------



## eddiejohn4

Hell of a bon fire,lol. I love a roaring one myself. 

We have had a few ourselfs over the years.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I will guide myself to them, thanks for the warning though.I can also see by your lack of info about yourself and this being your only post, that you really have nothing to do lol


----------



## eddiejohn4

Hey I guess he deleted his post.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

yeah Glad to see it


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Heres the folks thats coming to the morel outing 
EddieJohn
Myself
ChapstickCharile
Ralph Smith
Frantz
Blk82072
Doozeroo
It sounds like alot of us are going to show on friday night and everyone thats showing on friday night is hopefully bringing something for the mystery stew we are having for supper that night. Following morning it sounds like some of you are bringing breakfast items so we dont have to go hungry on our trip out into the woods. Probaly will head out into the woods after breakfast and come back in for lunch which sounds like everyone is bringing something for that also. And thanks to Eddiejohn for providing us all a place to come and camp and have a bon fire and share good times togather and meet new people. This should be a good time for all. and again a special thanks going out to eddiejohn for providing well and beyond on this outing. More updates to come sooner towards the outing


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

:coolgleam Bump


----------



## Frantz

OK, what the heck did I miss, deleted post and all. I gotta pay better attention.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Just some guy trying to cause trouble but eddie took care of him


----------



## Frantz

Punk.

If I would have been here..... Well let's just say it wouldn't have been pretty!


----------



## eddiejohn4

Semper Fi Frantz. lol


----------



## blk82072

Common May, I need a mystery stew fix!


----------



## Frantz

Mmmmmm, mystery stew goodness!!!!!!


----------



## doozeroo

I like that Bri, a good Swedish tiger hunt it always fun, And I know you have a few kicking around in your woods.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Man doozeroo you need to become more active in the forums. you can find just about anything on here


----------



## Frantz

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?

Yes, I am like this all the time!

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Here yeah go guys heres a pic that was took in michigan a couple days ago. That should all get our blood pumping


----------



## doozeroo

So thats what they look like!!!


----------



## Coolwater Campground

Just a thought to everyone...We are a campground located along the Pine River, a great Trout stream, and a great base camp for Morel Hunting...we are located about 20 miles west of Cadillac and 15 minutes south of Mesick, known for the Big Mesick Mushroom Festival. We would love to have a group come up and stay. We would even extend a significant discount for newcomers...we have camping cabins, trailer and pop-up rentals, Hot showers...check out our website, or call 231-862-3481


----------



## eddiejohn4

Man those look tasty, cant wait.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Folks, Coolwater Campground is our newest advertiser.....


----------



## blk82072

eddiejohn4 said:


> Man those look tasty, cant wait.


They sure do! 
I am thinking friday afternoon we should be looking for some to fry up with the mystery stew!


----------



## doozeroo

Hey Bri keep a lookout at your place if u find a batch bring them with you I'm sure we will help you eat them for sure


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Me and doozeroo should be out sometime next week to our serect spot so maybe if blk dont find any maybe just maybe there will be a few left for the stew


----------



## blk82072

doozeroo said:


> Hey Bri keep a lookout at your place if u find a batch bring them with you I'm sure we will help you eat them for sure


I have been checking every couple days and spent an hour on the hot spots in the rain this afternoon with no luck yet. They may have spotted me though so next time I will wear camo!


----------



## Frantz

Welcome Coolwater. Checked your site, nice looking place up there, I hope to make it up there this summer.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Hey blk i have a big knife you might need it depending on how big they get they can be pretty tough and put a hurting on you so make sure you are prepared if you run across a biggun


----------



## eddiejohn4

Be very careful guys, wear camo and for crying out loud take no chances with the big uns. 

If you guys bring them we will eat them.


----------



## blk82072

I wont take any chances this evening. Going out fully camo, with face paint, and I am taking the 300 mag, my 45 for back up, and a machete. I Will Survive!


----------



## eddiejohn4

Dude ,take it easy and remember only you are responsible for your safety. 

The 300 win mag is a little small ,but I guess it will do in a pinch.Remember aim for the head.


----------



## Frantz

ARE YOU MAD MAN!!!!!

That .45 will just bounce off and piss em off more, you need small and fast for these things!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Sounds like mushroom madness is setting in!!:yikes:


----------



## doozeroo

try going out in your sandals and shorts the last time you did that you came up on a big black one....lol


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

By the way BLK have you seen any signs of the big black bear dooz is refering too lately? I hope it dont come back and eat all your shrooms


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Looks like the grays are poppin in South West Michigan already. Is our outing date looking good, timing wise?


----------



## eddiejohn4

Should be good Chap. I am keeping my eye on spottings.


----------



## blk82072

Well my wife thinks I have officially lost my mind......Shoot, I say its always been gone. She walks into the living room as I am loading up the 300 with a little something special. (Hand loads donated to me by my father-in-law, 200 grain grizzly stoppers!) and says what are you doing? I said I am going hunting, Mushroon hunting, and I Will Survive! She says your nutz ! 

I looked twice today, once late in the afternoon, and then I braved the dark with a spot light trying to get a jump on em. They are sneaky little [email protected]*%^@%S, never seen a 1. 


I know your out their!!!!!


----------



## blk82072

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> By the way BLK have you seen any signs of the big black bear dooz is refering too lately? I hope it dont come back and eat all your shrooms


I haven't seen anything since the tracks in the snow at the beginning of winter. Now that spring is here I will start looking a little more as everything greens up!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Hey chap
Our date couldnt be better right now. Mothers day weekend will almost always produce mushrooms. A rule of thumb in mich. is always look on mothers day for shrooms. and with the wheather we have been having its going to be a banner year for morels this year. Just got back from a few friends of mine that are morelheads and this is what they said that with the weather this year they will be up in numbers. I also asked them about the harrison area and they said its a great area for shrooms.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Have no fear, we will track down these tasty little morsals of goodness, and eat em


----------



## Frantz

Took a walk with the wife and her little 8 week old rat dog, didn't see a single one, but I have not been goodat finding them for a while now, old age and all.


----------



## doozeroo

WH811 and I will be checking one of our little sweet spots tomorrow, It doen't produced alot but we do find a few there every year we will let you all know how we do. If we find them we will try not to eat them before the outing lol. Should a least be enough to season the Stew.


----------



## doozeroo

Hey WH811 do you think we wil see any snakes out there tomorrow? You know how they like to sneak up and slap you on the back of your legs haha


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

SNAKE WHERE:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## blk82072

doozeroo said:


> WH811 and I will be checking one of our little sweet spots tomorrow, It doen't produced alot but we do find a few there every year we will let you all know how we do. If we find them we will try not to eat them before the outing lol. Should a least be enough to season the Stew.


Well how did the two of you make out? I have been looking every couple days and nothing yet!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

sitting the same as you are. alot of looking and no findin. This rain yesterday and the rain we are suppose to get threw the week should get these blacks to pop soon. I bet we will have shrooms by this coming up weekend


----------



## Ralph Smith

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> sitting the same as you are. alot of looking and no findin. This rain yesterday and the rain we are suppose to get threw the week should get these blacks to pop soon. I bet we will have shrooms by this coming up weekend


Seems like always here of opening day trout and fresh morels sauteed in butter. Always wish it was me. Their usually out around same time it seems.


----------



## blk82072

Ralph Smith said:


> Seems like always here of opening day trout and fresh morels sauteed in butter. Always wish it was me. Their usually out around same time it seems.


Well I have whitefish leftover, (thanks) and would like to try it with some shrooms!


----------



## doozeroo

I have always went with Mothers Day for srooms. We always started checking a couple of weeks before mothers day and found them. I remember when I was young.....( I know wh811 that was a long time ago.) we went to Burt Lake at Indian River for Memorial Day weekend and EVERYONE was covering there picnic tables so I hoping the Outing weekend will Produce. Just need the rain and the right temps


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Found a few here in Indiana last two days. One nice rain and they will be up hard here. Looking foward to the hunt.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

hey chapstick. If you find enough of them make sure you bring some to the outing if you can LOL that way we can all make sure we know what they look like before we go looking for them. And hell maybe we all can take a little taste test of those indiana shrooms so we can see what they compare to the michi morels LOL i am sure we could find enough judges to get a vote...

Another thing anyone needing the address to the meeting place please pm me or eddiejohn and we will get that passed out. I am going to try to go looking with Dooz again at our spot Hopefully sunday. We are expected to get some rainy days this week and temps are in the right range so maybe we will be able to provide some Michi morels to judge against those indy morels


----------



## blk82072

WH811 I need to know where its at, shoot me a message!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Me and Dooz are heading out to one of our spots today and will come back and give you a report on what we found and HOPEFULLY we will have some shroom porn for yall to look at.With the rain we got and the temps i think today we should hit them. The outing is getting close and i havent been seeing alot of shrooms found so this could only mean that they are all waiting for the outing weekend to pop there heads up. This could be a great year guys.


----------



## blk82072

WalleyeHunter811 said:
 

> Me and Dooz are heading out to one of our spots today and will come back and give you a report on what we found and HOPEFULLY we will have some shroom porn for yall to look at.With the rain we got and the temps i think today we should hit them. The outing is getting close and i havent been seeing alot of shrooms found so this could only mean that they are all waiting for the outing weekend to pop there heads up. This could be a great year guys.


Keep us posted. We looked today and found nothing, we had 3 extra sets of eyes so it wasn't just me! :lol:

On another note Dooz, 2 Blacks were spotted this morning out by the river, by my father in law while turkey hunting, and they weren't mushrooms.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Bet you cant wait till midland county bear permits come out huh


----------



## doozeroo

Were they both Big blacks or A momma Black and a baby Black? I heard they were going to give out permits for Midand Co. Maybe we should try to harvest a couple of those pesty black from you land


----------



## doozeroo

Myself and walleyehunter811 went hunting today for about an hour and we came up with 48 shrooms. This was in central near midland.


----------



## doozeroo

had to post one more time to show all you the pics


----------



## doozeroo

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/536/medium/100_0506.JPG


----------



## doozeroo

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/536/medium/100_0506.JPG


----------



## WalleyeHunter811




----------



## WalleyeHunter811




----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Theres todays find. Now you know they are up lets all go try and make them extinct. Hey trying to come up with a list of food again that everyones bringing for the stew,breakfast,and the dinner. If everyone could post again on what they are bringing it would be great so no one doubles up on food.
THANKS ALL
And before DOOZEROO jumps all over it YES he and my wife did find the big ones and yes i am a baby killer. I even picked one that would have fit on a dime. But in my defense they all taste the same


----------



## blk82072

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> . Hey trying to come up with a list of food again that everyones bringing for the stew,breakfast,and the dinner. If everyone could post again on what they are bringing it would be great so no one doubles up on food.
> THANKS ALL


Well it looks like your bringing the shrooms for the stew! :lol:
I am bring eggs for breakfast and will bring some taters for homemade hashbrowns. I would be happy to bring more, just need to find out whats already planned for first.


----------



## doozeroo

We will bring Baked Beans and Veggies for the Stew.Just let me know what else we can bring


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Ok so lets start a list so everyone can refer to this
Myself-Brats and buns for the lunch and hopefully morels for the stew
Blk82072-Eggs and taters for breakfast
Dooz- His FAMOUS baked beans and veggies for the stew


----------



## Frantz

I will bring an item, probably meat for the mystery stew, and some random seasonings to toss in. Also I will bring Sausage for breakfast and some tater salad for Saturday.

In advance you should know that I am a smart **** most the time, it is just me. If you can't laugh about everything around you,well, I forget, but there was a good ending before that last shot of run kicked in, I'll come back to that. I cook pretty good, I mean I eat everything I make and I am fat, something has to be done right, correct?

Anyhow The stuff above and some venison steaks if someone wants to sasist with them and also a bottle of rum and a bottle of wine from Leelenau Cellars. Mmmmm, good stuff. Should I bring my cast iron dutch oven for the stew (never used it) or should we use a more conventional cooking vessel?

Let me know and I am happy to do all the cooking if it gets me out of cleanup!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Myself-Brats and buns for the lunch and hopefully morels for the stew
Blk82072-Eggs and taters for breakfast
Dooz- His FAMOUS baked beans and veggies for the stew
Frantz- Sausage for breakfast and potato salad for lunch, veny steaks and rum and wine OH MY LOL


----------



## blk82072

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Myself-Brats and buns for the lunch and hopefully morels for the stew
> Blk82072-Eggs and taters for breakfast
> Dooz- His FAMOUS baked beans and veggies for the stew
> Frantz- Sausage for breakfast and potato salad for lunch, veny steaks and rum and wine OH MY LOL


Rum hmmmmmm. 
I guess i will throw in for some Hot Damn (cause it ain't a bonfire with out it) and some fixins for the brats if their needed.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Heres another small batch i picked today out of mine and doozeroo's spot
There not the best lookin shrooms in the world but Dammit even something ugly can taste good sometimes


----------



## doozeroo

you keep eatin them there won't be none for the stew....Ha Ha ....good job wh811


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Yeah i know i need to go to saa but i cant help it they are so good. And if i remeber correct you put some of the first batch down your throat. Forgot to tell you on the phone that i found one when looking in city forest. Found three beefsteaks behind the father in laws but they are still growing cuz i wont eat them.. I will find some for the stew this weekend. I gots 2 more places to check and going to go back to the honey hole and try one more time.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Well guys, going to have to back out as of right now. Father in law passed away yesterday, so next week or 2 hanging home with wife. Got lots planned for june fishing, and need to be with her for some time right now. Good luck and maybe next year for me.


----------



## SPARTY8607

Ralph, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your father in law. Family always comes first, especially in a time of need. Hope to see you in June at the outing, I will save you a seat on my boat.

Tight Lines,

Chris


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Very sorry to hear of your loss. And i think your doing the right thing staying home and comforting your wife.


----------



## doozeroo

Sorry to hear of your family's lost Ralph My prayers are with you and your family. you are doing the right thing. The Shrooms will be there next year.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Ralph I want to say my wife and I are sorry we won't get to meet you this trip, family comes first. Sorry for your loss. Til next time. CC.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Ralph Im so sorry for your loss, my wife and my prayers are with you and yours .


----------



## doozeroo

Just to fire everyone up for this weekend . This is a pic of WH811's Little Brother Jesse from a couple of years ago. He was playing with his friends and found about ten of these Jewels. He was so excited he called me at work and hoped they were the real thing. He couldn't wait for me to get home and cook them up for him. then called his brother WH811 to tell him how good they were.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

I would have to say that i still think those are some of the best looking shrooms i have seen picked so far buy any of my family so far. Hopefully he finds some this coming up weekend


----------



## eddiejohn4

And he is standing next to me when he does


----------



## eddiejohn4

One week to go, is everyone set on directions? there should be some serious morel's up by then as they are popping their heads up now.


----------



## doozeroo

That's Great to Hear Eddie! My Family will be there for sure WH811 has the directions and we are going to hook my popup camper on the back of his jeep. Will there be electric hookup up there? I can get by without it if not. Sound like it should be a fun time for all can't wait


----------



## eddiejohn4

you can hook up right in the driveway to the garage electric. I was hoping to get my trailer down from onaway, but after the wife's surgery she was not up to the trip and I could not leave her alone.

Looking forward to meeting all.


----------



## Frantz

Sorry I have been out guys. I am now back!!

Ralph, I am sorry to hear about your loss and hope all is well. As others with others, I was looking forward to meeting you, but there will be time in the future for that!

I think I am set on directions, I have to recheck my private messages, if not I will post.

Looks to be a great weekend to hunt. I ran into my sister on the road today and asked if she had seen any and she said a few. I to her I was going out later today after I unpacked. 3 hours later I see her walking home with a sack full of them, she leaned them out on me. I yelled and made obscene gestures.


----------



## eddiejohn4

LOL, damn where does she live and can we come over for dinner?


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Hey eddie, and everyone else attending the outing hows it sound if i bag my turkey this week to bring the breasts up for the lunch? If it sounds good let me know and i will see what i can do about shooting a nice tom and getting some good breasts up there


----------



## eddiejohn4

Dude bring him up and I will deep fry his butt! good hunting smack one up.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

alright then i will bring the whole bird is what your talking? sounds good to me if i tag one you can be sure he will be on the way up to your house on friday/


----------



## eddiejohn4

Man oh man that sounds good( yep the whole bird). If not post and I will bring up a breast and deep fry that friday to go along with the stew.


----------



## flydunker

what day is this happening and where???? sounds like a great time to be had. 

flydunker


----------



## blk82072

flydunker said:


> what day is this happening and where???? sounds like a great time to be had.
> 
> flydunker


We are heading to eddiejohns pad on friday for eveing grub and possible beverage consumption (in an adult manor of course :lol then saturday we will be hunting! If interested send eddie or wh811 a message for directions and anything you would care to bring.


----------



## fasthunter

Don't forget the girlfriend and I are coming up too Eddie!!    MAN THIS SOUNDS EVEN FUNNER THAN I THOUGHT!! I didn't realize this was in the get together forum. SAWEET!!!!!! Can't wait to meet some other people on here too.   :coolgleam


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Ok count Sagg, Palo and I in. I will bring the apple cake, home made bread and the chorizo and eggs and a fish if I get to go fishing again. And anything else you all can think of. I am excited about meeting some people from here to finally put names to faces even if it like --hey so you are "fasthunter" lol got it.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

I am so excited I cant wait until Friday. I might have to hook up the fifth wheel and take off before friday because I wont be able to sit home any longer...maybe head up to the little manistee river for a bit...try my hand at a few steelhead that direction. Possibly watch the eagles near the weir...tick tick tick tick. Boy is time passing slowly right now.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Couldnt have said it better guys. That was just a plain out great outing. And yes great friendships were formed up there and you couldnt of ask for better people to spend the night and day with. Food was great, everyone laughing the whole time and all the dogs kept us entertained for sure. A extra special thanks goes out to eddie and carrie for having us and going well and above what i would think any host could ever do. It was fun and i will get on next year around the same time and we can maybe make this an annual get togather. And you know for a fact EDDIE that i will take you up on your offer for deer camp. But i sure do hope that you hunt deer better then you hunt shrooms Chris, you might not find many shrooms and the ONE you did find might have been extra small but dont it feel good to find your first shroom. Its a start and now you know what your looking for and many more and BIGGER shrooms to come for yeah.. wolf dancer, Thnks for keeping us entertained with sagga and thank you for the CAKE. Frantz, you might not have found a shroom but you had a dam good excuse because when we found the spot you were not there and retriving your fox pup, so you had a great excuse unlike someone who was standing right in the middle of the patch and never found one LOL So THANKS EVERYONE THAT HOSTED AND CAME it was a great time and looking forward to seeing everyone again some time. And Brian,like dooz said there will be more outings to come and family always comes first for sure. I think you did the right thing staying with amy. Theres always other outings and probaly a morel outing next year.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Sagga and I want to thank everyone for making us feel so welcome. We had a great time. It only took us 2 1/2 hours to get home since we took our own route instead of Mapquests....Sagga crashed as soon as he got home and has not been very ambitious every since. Small boy I do think you wore him out.....which does not happen very often...

Sorry for not posting sooner but I seem to have picked up a cold and have not been feeling the best...pretty sniffly and I know my face is going to fall off.

The food this weekend was great and company even better. I have not laughed that much in a long time..right lil schroom. I know your girl got a kick out of that one. Thanks Eddie and Carrie for being such great hosts and yes Eddie I just might take you up on your offer for later in the summer. I mentioned it to Ron and he would love to go fishing anytime any place...just give us a ring. I believe Craig now has my number if not give me a yell.(cake)

Franz ya know if you feed that lil pup more he just might just grow a lil bit :lol: :lol: 
Dooz and family it was really great meeting you guys and loved the conversations while at camp and mushroom hunting...oh and Sagga sends his love to Daisy--he says he say that she was awful perty!!!(cake)

I volunteer to make the mystery stew for next year!!! So start planning what you all are going to bring. I will again bring the bread and the cake. Oh yes and the cake recipe I have not forgotten...I will get that recipe posted as soon as my brain quits hurting so much.(cake)

Once again I am so glad you had the get together. It is really nice to meet such nice group of people. I really think it is because we are all sportsmen and women. A breed above the rest.....We all can eat, laugh and be merry.
Thank goodness it was only for a weekend or else I would have had to roll myself home...LOL(cake)

OH yes Craig I did not forget the (cake). LOL


----------



## RyeDog

It looks like everyone had a good time! What was the total shroom count?

And how was the mystery stew????


----------



## eddiejohn4

I just wanted to say that Carrie and I had a great time. I have never met such a great group of people. I spent most of the time laughing .

Thank you you all for making it a great weekend.looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

For those of you (Craig) LOL that wanted the apple cake recipe it is posted in recipes under "Other". Enjoy


----------



## blk82072

doozeroo said:


> Bri,We sure did miss you and Amy up there but I also know that Family always comes first, I know how close Amy is with her Grandmother and my heart is with you both. Tell Amy that Barbie and I love her and our prayers are with you both during this time Stay strong there will be other outings


I sure did miss you guys as well. We were both really looking forward to seeing you and barb (its been to long), and meeting everyone else also. I am glad all had a great time. 

I hope to meet all soon enough, maybe another get together is in order???

Grandma is back home and stable for now. She is a tough lady. She has already survived over 2 years longer than the Doctor's said she would, but it's not looking good. After this weekend they gave her about 2 weeks. The cancer has spread to many of her organs and she is losing muscle very fast. She has made her peace and said she is ready to be with God. We should all be so lucky to live as full a life as this woman has. If I can water ski at 80, I will be a happy man!


----------



## eddiejohn4

Brian I am glad that your grandmother is feeling better, God bless her.

Hope to meet you at a different time.


----------



## doozeroo

Well Bri and Amy I am glad to here she has made peace , I know from losing both my parents that even when it's aspected it is still hard to deal with the passing of a loved one. Just remember like I do ...As long as you have the memories and pass the memories down to the next,our families never die.Peace be with you both and Our Prayers are with you.


----------



## fasthunter

WOW.....I finally got on to post. Lets just say that I enjoyed my weekend so much I took a vacation day to extend my trip on Monday night too . Anyway, I just wanted to say that I truly had an AWESOME time!!
Eddie and Carrie you and your wife were awesome people like you always are . Also, thanks for letting us stay in your fifth wheel Cath. That was a nice gesture. Even though I'm sure that your toilet reeks of Asparagus pee now:lol: :lol: . Speaking of asparagus I couldn't stop eating that all day on Saturday. I COMPLETELY gorged myself on food that night. I'm suprised I could even walk. It was also nice meeting you Doozer, Franz, and Walleye.....................Also, what's up with this little shroom.......It's not because I just found one wee little shroom is it:lol: :lol: . That was my first shroom though and I thought it was cool....Well, except for the 5 right by my foot that someone else picked:lol: . I truly really did have an AWESOME TIME!! I feel that we should make this an annual event. Would be pretty cool. 
Cath, I'm going to be bugging the crap out of you this fall so I can learn a little more on training a dog for trailing and Eddie......WE ARE GOING GOOSE AND BOW HUNTING THIS YEAR!! I truly met alot of awesome people and I would look forward to seeing every one that was there again.  

LIL SHROOM....OUT


----------



## eddiejohn4

Brian I know your grandmother is a tough lady and has been through so much already. our prayers are with you and yours at this time.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Remember how I told you guys that I clipped the top edge of my fifth wheel and Ron was just livid about it....well today when I got home from Hesperia he had moved the fifth wheel to where we park it at...he had tried to open the slide out with out looking at the cupboard door to see if it had been closed and he bent the cupboard door. Right after that I walked through the door......:yikes: That was the look on his face when he had to explain to me what he had done so to be funny I smiled, looked at him and raised my voice just like he had done to me and asked him what the hell he was doing. Why was he not looking. Not only did he break the cupboard door but the slide out as welllllllll. I know it isnt really suppost to be funny. BUT.....cosidering how much he chewed on my **** before I left for my trip it is funny. Expensive but funny. Just thought you guys would find a little humor in the situation like I did.....heehee :tdo12:     :xzicon_sm


----------



## fasthunter

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> Remember how I told you guys that I clipped the top edge of my fifth wheel and Ron was just livid about it....well today when I got home from Hesperia he had moved the fifth wheel to where we park it at...he had tried to open the slide out with out looking at the cupboard door to see if it had been closed and he bent the cupboard door. Right after that I walked through the door......:yikes: That was the look on his face when he had to explain to me what he had done so to be funny I smiled, looked at him and raised my voice just like he had done to me and asked him what the hell he was doing. Why was he not looking. Not only did he break the cupboard door but the slide out as welllllllll. I know it isnt really suppost to be funny. BUT.....cosidering how much he chewed on my **** before I left for my trip it is funny. Expensive but funny. Just thought you guys would find a little humor in the situation like I did.....heehee :tdo12:     :xzicon_sm


I've been in the same boat as Ron...........:yikes: :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4

After my dismal performance shroom hunting I have to add that I do indeed hunt deer better.:lol: 

I am looking forward to some hunt time with ya all.

And yes it was I that was surrounded by shrooms as everyone else called out they found some, I couldnt even buy one . I dont have an excuse other then Im blind ,getting old suffer from a neurological disease. I have palsey. hemorrhagic fever and if I can think of any more excuses I will post.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

If i knew you were that bad off eddie i would have showed you a mercy shroom and would have let you pick it LOL you forgot the best excuse of them all though. You should have just said that you felt bad for us all and let us pick all those shrooms and you were going to your mother load spot this weekend to pick all the good shrooms LOL Better shrooming next time and i will make sure to post some picks of this weekends hunt i am doing in pigeon river.


----------



## fasthunter

eddiejohn4 said:


> After my dismal performance shroom hunting I have to add that I do indeed hunt deer better.:lol:
> 
> I am looking forward to some hunt time with ya all.
> 
> And yes it was I that was surrounded by shrooms as everyone else called out they found some, I couldnt even buy one . I dont have an excuse other then Im blind ,getting old suffer from a neurological disease. I have palsey. hemorrhagic fever and if I can think of any more excuses I will post.


 I have anal glaucoma.........Can't see my [email protected]# coming into work.....That's what shrooming does to ya.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Frantz

Eddie spoiled me so I went and bought a whole pork loin yesterday and smoked half of it today. Mmmmmm, good eats!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Heres some shrooms SMALLBOY picked yesterday


----------



## WalleyeHunter811




----------



## doozeroo

We didn't help Smallboy pick them but we sure helped him eat them!!! I floured them baby's up and fried them in butter and they sure were good . The only thing missing was the Pork, Turkey and Beans


----------



## eddiejohn4

Man I wish I was there for that!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

I could make some plans on a river a little farther north of us. It is a campground. lots of different types of water. If you guys are interested let me know....it would really be alot of fun...and the pottys are always super clean....just thought I would add that. give me a yell. I have 2 canoes and 2 kayaks and maybe access to another canoe but not totally for sure..


----------



## eddiejohn4

Sounds good to me, lets see what others say and lets do it!


----------



## blk82072

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. Yes Grandma went to be with God and her husband on Tuesday at 6:41pm in her home, with all her kids and grandkids at her bedside, the last thing she did before losing conscious was smile at us. She was a great woman and will be missed.


----------



## blk82072

As for a Canoe gathering, now you are talking my Language. I was born with a paddle in hand. I would be happy to host it, we have 15 acres on the Chippewa River in between Midland and Mt. Pleasant, with plenty of places to park a camper or pitch a tent. And the Bonfire pile is already in place ready to burn.
I have 3 canoes with another available if needed. If folks are serious start throwing dates out and lets make it happen.

Maybe we should start another thread.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Hey i am game for a canoe trip. Your place blk would be great for a meet and greet. Everyone able for like the second or third week of july?
And for the bonfire i would love to have another one like last time


----------



## eddiejohn4

I would not be able untill the third week, the 20 thru the 25 of july. I have a river reunion on the 6th in alanta on the thunder bay river.


----------



## doozeroo

Will I get cookies? I know I will cause someone loves me on Chipawa road or maybe she just knows I love her cookies...lol . Count my family in just get a date that the whole little bunch can make it I have a canoe and a match for the fire.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

I dont think that july will work for me. I work at a resort and this is our busiest time. August would be much better...I know that I wont even be able to try and ask for time. Also that is the time my son will come home from Iraq and have sold my soul just to have one extra day to spend with him, so july wont work for me. Darn it!!!!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

i can do it in august if everyone else can.


----------



## doozeroo

I can do August I think


----------



## LilyDuck

This sounds like fun would Kayakers be allowed in?


----------



## eddiejohn4

Im off 2 weeks every month if the date in August fits Carrie and I will make it. 

Lets do some fishing before that though.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Lilly kayakers welcome!!.....hey guys decide in august which days or weekend would work for everyone and then I can get the party started....I can get you all the address to the campground..I can go up the day before and try and reserve sites if I know for sure who and how many will be coming. I already know what I want to bring for food. Let me know what you all else want to bring etc. Whohooo I cant wait....I need to start saving my pennies for the beer. You always have a few more when you are on the river. Also let me know what kind of water you all would like to float either fast or slow. This river has both....


----------



## Frantz

The second or third weekend in Aug works well for me, those would be the weekend of the 11th, 18th, maybe even the 25th. but if this does not work around others, do not plan around my schedule at all.

I like either as I only go once every few years, but prefer slow and wasy, a nice slow workout on the river and a lot of splashing about like a mindless idiot. Of course food is always good as well!

Eddie, smoked the cigar yesterday, I took a day off and golfed the first time this year. Great smoke, thanks for the freebie!


----------

